# First Happy Ending



## Supra (May 21, 2013)

Well where to begin, I was skydiving all weekend and felt pretty banged up this morning after so many shoot pulls.  I called my chiropractor and went in for a tune up.  After still needed some more work so I went to this asian massage place that I have been to before.  However this time was different I ordered the 2 hour deep massage and the lady was working me real good in the legs.  I could not keep it down, finally she had me flip over and Im at 12oclock, so I was just like fuck it, I grabbed her hand and made her grab my dick. I was nervous at first but after the first minute or so it was all good. I came outa there two thmbs up!!


----------



## Hero Swole (May 21, 2013)

dang bro you got balls. did she give you some kind of green light or did you just grab her hand. tuggy tuggy loong time


----------



## 502 (May 21, 2013)

congrats on yoru happy ending lol


----------



## 502 (May 21, 2013)

I had that happen to me but didn't have the balls to see if she was willing haa


----------



## NbleSavage (May 21, 2013)

Impressed.


----------



## Patriot1405 (May 21, 2013)

Lol, nothing better than a rub and tug!!


----------



## Georgia (May 21, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> dang bro you got balls. did she give you some kind of green light or did you just grab her hand. tuggy tuggy loong time



I want to know this too. Could you tell she was interested?


----------



## R1rider (May 21, 2013)

^ i want to know this too

nice bro, gotta love asian massage parlors

was she cute? I have a thing for asian girls...


----------



## DF (May 21, 2013)

I will say that in finding these places Craig's list is your friend.  I have a place that I have gone to where everything is on the menu.


----------



## jennerrator (May 21, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I will say that in finding these places Craig's list is your friend.  I have a place that I have gone to where *everything is on the menu*.



shame on you!


----------



## losieloos (May 21, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I will say that in finding these places Craig's list is your friend.  I have a place that I have gone to where everything is on the menu.



Can I please have info on that place..


----------



## mistah187 (May 21, 2013)

Ur a brave man! The saying goes closed mouths dont get fed.


----------



## RISE (May 21, 2013)

my boy used to pay 150 each for a home "massage" at one of the local asian massage businesses.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 21, 2013)

Lucky bastard.   This has to happen at least once in my life


----------



## Georgia (May 21, 2013)

Did anyone notice he even went sky diving?


----------



## bubbagump (May 21, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Did anyone notice he even went sky diving?




Uhhhhh.   Where was that in the story?..


----------



## Supra (May 21, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> dang bro you got balls. did she give you some kind of green light or did you just grab her hand. tuggy tuggy loong time



Not really man I just went for it. I could not resist.


----------



## ccpro (May 21, 2013)

You made the right move Supra, 9 out of 10 times it'll work...if they're Asian there used to it.  I had one denial and the girl had to be new, she just said "no, body only" ....I was pissed.  Nothing worse than expecting it and not getting it.  Shit a few of them have grazed my bung hole while stroking it....whew weeeeee!!!!


----------



## Supra (May 21, 2013)

Georgia said:


> I want to know this too. Could you tell she was interested?




She was messing around down there and my dick was standing straight up, at that point I didn't care I just went for it.


----------



## ccpro (May 21, 2013)

"you very big!, muscles too"  That's means she's interested.  How much did you tip.  Here standard is about $40 on top of $60 or $80 massage.  Not bad for $100 beans!!!!


----------



## DF (May 21, 2013)

Jenner said:


> shame on you!



I'm still waiting to hear the details on someone else's erotic massage.  Left me hanging dammit


----------



## DF (May 21, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Can I please have info on that place..



Any Asian massage place in RI.  Let me tell you had I know about this during my high school years DAMN!


----------



## PFM (May 21, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Any Asian massage place in RI.  Let me tell you had I know about this during my high school years DAMN!



You'd still be paying off the tab you ran up 30 years later.


----------



## Supra (May 21, 2013)

ccpro said:


> "you very big!, muscles too"  That's means she's interested.  How much did you tip.  Here standard is about $40 on top of $60 or $80 massage.  Not bad for $100 beans!!!!



I was in for about $110, $60 for massage, $50 tip.


----------



## whitelml (May 21, 2013)

I'd pay triple for this to happen.  Even if she was a fat and ugly asian I doubt I would stop her.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 21, 2013)

I lost count how many asians jerked me


----------



## Supra (May 22, 2013)

whitelml said:


> I'd pay triple for this to happen.  Even if she was a fat and ugly asian I doubt I would stop her.



Man I walked out a new man, I felt like years had been lifted off my life!


----------



## Popeye (May 22, 2013)

I call bullshit...


----------



## PFM (May 22, 2013)

whitelml said:


> I'd pay triple for this to happen.  Even if she was a fat and ugly asian I doubt I would stop her.



Especially if he was a fat ugly Asian.


----------



## Supra (May 22, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I call bullshit...



Nah man, would not have posted about it if it didn't happen.


----------



## Seeker (May 22, 2013)

Damn bro that's awesome. You going back?


----------



## jennerrator (May 22, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I'm still waiting to hear the details on someone else's erotic massage.  Left me hanging dammit



lol, keeping that to myself


----------



## Georgia (May 22, 2013)

Did she enjoy doing it? Did she moan? Did she ask if you wanted the P?


----------



## Yaya (May 22, 2013)

place like this around me, nothing better then a rub n tug followed by a nice roast beef sandwich


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I call bullshit...



X2 pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Yaya (May 22, 2013)

im surprised i dont venture into these places on a daily basis especially since my wife looks like michael keaton


----------



## JAXNY (May 22, 2013)

Yaya said:


> place like this around me, nothing better then a rub n tug followed by a nice roast beef sandwich



Any piticular kind of roast beef sandwich in mind?


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 23, 2013)

SI, now theres an example of letting your nuts hang.  Supra has his shit together folks.  I believe him.


----------



## Supra (May 23, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Did she enjoy doing it? Did she moan? Did she ask if you wanted the P?



I was the moaning doing a bit of moaning showing her my OOOOOO Face



BigGameHunter said:


> SI, now theres an example of letting your nuts hang.  Supra has his shit together folks.  I believe him.



She did give a hell of a ball sack massage, that was pretty interesting actually.


----------



## Supra (May 23, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Damn bro that's awesome. You going back?



Yes once a week


----------



## AAA (May 23, 2013)

Congratulations on the happy ending and the new Begening!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 23, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I lost count how many asians jerked me



Me too! Gotta love them Asians. The masseuse I'm now using doesn't do happy endings which is a shame cause she gives the best massage I have ever had. 

I have to admit it was a bit award after I had asked her if she done happy endings and she said no! Still went back though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 23, 2013)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> Me too! Gotta love them Asians. The masseuse I'm now using doesn't do happy endings which is a shame cause she gives the best massage I have ever had.
> 
> I have to admit it was a bit award after I had asked her if she done happy endings and she said no! Still went back though.



slip them enough coin they will jerk off a horse


----------



## Dtownry (May 23, 2013)

Anyone get one of the naked nuru body slide massages?  I am thinking about going in for one of those.  There is a woman, super hot, that gives them from her home near me.  Expensive, but I am assuming there is more included than her just sliding all over me naked with oil.


----------



## Supra (May 25, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Anyone get one of the naked nuru body slide massages?  I am thinking about going in for one of those.  There is a woman, super hot, that gives them from her home near me.  Expensive, but I am assuming there is more included than her just sliding all over me naked with oil.



Oh man that looks fun


----------



## Times Roman (May 25, 2013)

Supra said:


> Well where to begin, I was skydiving all weekend and felt pretty banged up this morning after so many shoot pulls.  I called my chiropractor and went in for a tune up.  After still needed some more work so I went to this asian massage place that I have been to before.  However this time was different I ordered the 2 hour deep massage and the lady was working me real good in the legs.  I could not keep it down, finally she had me flip over and Im at 12oclock, so I was just like fuck it, I grabbed her hand and made her grab my dick. I was nervous at first but after the first minute or so it was all good. I came outa there two thmbs up!!



not really into hand jobs mate.

you should have grabbed her by the ears and guided her mouth onto your tool.

I'm thinking for $15 she would have went for it??


----------



## Supra (May 25, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Anyone get one of the naked nuru body slide massages?  I am thinking about going in for one of those.  There is a woman, super hot, that gives them from her home near me.  Expensive, but I am assuming there is more included than her just sliding all over me naked with oil.



googled it looks better then sex


----------

